# My two girls up for adoption



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you look at all my posts you will see the history of these two girls. The below address in a link to my craig's list add. I am selling the "stuff" but would be willing to give these very precious girls to a good home. They are completely nonagressive, have never been as much as scared by any human friend. They have no health issue and have been treated much better than most children. They have only known love. If you are a person that is gentle and kind and would be willing to share your life with Tasha and Nahla please contact us. (Our life situation does not allow us to keep them any longer.)

http://oregoncoast.craigslist.org/for/3698082153.html


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Those girls are BEAUTIFUL! Love them, they look so sweet... Good luck, I'm too far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Not far from me at all. A few hours probably. I'll see if I know anyone looking  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'm really wanting them to go to a loving stable home. They are very beautiful spoiled girls. All help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

These two girls are still up for adoption to the right home. (I'm a bit picky about who I let them go to. They deserve to be treated well.) They are very healthy and robust, not very big, and quite sweet.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Muttlycrew, any luck?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

No  not yet anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

I wish that I lived close (I'm on the other side of the country). Good luck finding them great homes.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

These girls are still available to a GOOD home.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

*4 Rats Up For Adoption in Coos County Oregon*

I have 3 9 month old females and 1 neutered 9 month old male up for adoption. No health issues or violent tendencies and have never been mistreated. One pair: neutered male/female Siamese rats raised in a first/second grade classroom with Critter Nation cage and accessories, rats free stuff $130. Second pair dumbo female/Russian Berkshire female with Petco Rat Manor Habitat cage and accessories, rats free stuff $80. Picture and more info to interested party.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

*2 Classroom Rats up for adoption in Coos County Oregon*

I am a grade school teacher and with the close of the school year I find myself with two 9 month old Siamese classroom rats (one neutered male and a female) that need a home. They are healthy and not aggressive. I am charging $10 for the pair just to assure they are not purchased as reptile food. These are being offered as pets only. The rats plus the vet neutering cost me $85. (Neutered males are incredible pets and get very friendly; plus no babies!) The cage (single critter nation with extra bottom tray and metal bedding shield) plus accessories was over $200 new and if you would like it with the rats the total would be $134. Please leave a message for more information or to make an appointment for viewing.


----------

